# Sony Vaio FS760 motherboard dip switches



## jbbert (May 22, 2009)

Looking fo dip switch settings for a:

Sony Vaio FS760/W
Motherboard MBX-143

There are 4 dip switches (SW4) on the motherboard.

Does anyone know what the proper settings are.

Intel Pentium M SL7S9 processor

Hitachi TX39D80VC1GAA LCD

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF. After searching around I was unable to find this information. 

I would fully inspect your motherboard for some kind of indication for the dip switch settings. This information may not be near the dip settings, but printed elsewhere on the Motherboard. I would think if the machine is working correctly and you are having no issues default dip settings are correct. It would be interesting to know though.... Best of luck.


----------



## jbbert (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look on the mb for dip switch info. I'm curious to know proper settings because this mb has randomly been crashing, or not able to boot since new. Sony replaced the mb, power supply, battery, XP has been reinstalled more than once. Anything that plugs into the mb has been unplugged, replaced, or tested on other computers. I'm down to checking random things. What is questionable is the case has a "Celeron M" sticker on it but the computer has, and was delivered with a "Pentium M" processor. That is why I'm interested in knowing about the dip switches.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

I believe the Pentium M would be an upgrade from the Celeron M. Can't see this being an issue unless the CPU is degrading or getting to hot. 

If you haven't already check your memory ram and if applies replace your CMOS battery. Here is a guide to dismantle your machine. http://home.comcast.net/~nw_systems/vgnFS.pdf


----------



## jbbert (May 22, 2009)

I removed the mb and looked closely on both sides, can not find any info on the dip switches. The memory and cpu have been changed out with an operating machine. The CMOS battery is holding the time and BIOS settings.

I'll continue looking for the dip switch settings. If anyone has a Vaio VGN FS760/W with a Pentium M 1.86ghz and NVIDA GeForce Go 6400 video (both standard for this model) I'd be interested in knowing what the 4 dip switch settings are. They can be viewed by lifting up the keyboard.


----------



## ilias1962 (Nov 29, 2009)

jbbert said:


> I removed the mb and looked closely on both sides, can not find any info on the dip switches. The memory and cpu have been changed out with an operating machine. The CMOS battery is holding the time and BIOS settings.
> 
> I'll continue looking for the dip switch settings. If anyone has a Vaio VGN FS760/W with a Pentium M 1.86ghz and NVIDA GeForce Go 6400 video (both standard for this model) I'd be interested in knowing what the 4 dip switch settings are. They can be viewed by lifting up the keyboard.


Yes my friend, the correct position for the swiches are:
1=on
2=on
3=on
4=off
That is the correct seting for the vaio vgn fs760


----------

